# Phragmipedium Tall Tails - caudatum X wallisii



## ORG (Jan 18, 2009)

Now a *Phragmipedium Tall Tails*, the cross between _wallisii _and _caudatum _came in bud.












The first flower started to open






When tere is interest then I will show later more pictures

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 18, 2009)

The buds are so great (look like pepers)!!!! Thew revealing is great too... (a little shy perhaps...! hehe...)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 18, 2009)

Love your photos and looking forward to seeing more. :clap:


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2009)

Was the breeder trying to make a pastel caudatum?

Seems like one of those pretty close breedings that will confuse taxonomists if the label gets lost:evil:


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 18, 2009)

Rick said:


> Seems like one of those pretty close breedings that will confuse taxonomists if the label gets lost:evil:



:rollhappy:hehe...!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice, it looks fairly compact. How tall is it?


----------



## ORG (Jan 18, 2009)

Dear Eric,
the inflorescence has 40 cm, the longest leave also.
The breeder has made the cross in the hope to create plants which flower and grow easier than the _Phrag. caudatum_.
In the result the flowers are normaly paler than _caudatum_.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Gilda (Jan 18, 2009)

:clap:Oh, I can't wait to see this one !!!


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 18, 2009)

Looking good Olaf,can't wait


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 18, 2009)

Lovely photos, Olaf. I'll look forward to seeing the flowers open.


----------



## P-chan (Jan 19, 2009)

What a tease! Awesome photos! I love #3! :smitten:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice Olaf. Keep the PICs coming


----------



## ORG (Jan 20, 2009)

Now the next step











Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2009)

Peek-a-boo!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice pictures, can't wait to see it open too...


----------



## ORG (Jan 21, 2009)

Now the next step.


























Really a lot of pictures, but I hope you like it

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 21, 2009)

Like it??? I love it!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 22, 2009)

absolutely interesting!!! Thanks Olaf! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 22, 2009)

Now the unravelling, Yahoo!!


----------



## ORG (Jan 22, 2009)

Slowly, but it is going forward









































Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 22, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Now the unravelling, Yahoo!!


That is what makes these plants so much fun! It's amazing to see the changes from day to day!


----------



## ORG (Jan 22, 2009)

The next step

















Viele Grüße

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2009)

I love the pale colors.


----------



## ORG (Jan 24, 2009)

Here the next pictures





















Viele Grüße

Olaf


----------



## bench72 (Jan 24, 2009)

Great progression shot Olaf... and gorgeous flowers... thank you.

side note: is it just me or did anyone else feel like they were watching a burlesque?


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 25, 2009)

bench72 said:


> side note: is it just me or did anyone else feel like they were watching a burlesque?



:rollhappy::rollhappy:

I love the striking white of the pouch and the red spots forming a line and matching with the greenish colour!!!! Impressive....!!! Great long petals!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 25, 2009)

bench72 said:


> side note: is it just me or did anyone else feel like they were watching a burlesque?



:rollhappy::rollhappy: you're not alone!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2009)

I have to agree. I love the white inner pouch!


----------



## ORG (Jan 28, 2009)

Here the last pictures of *Phragmipedium  Tall Tails*





















Now the last petal is fallen down





















Best greetings from Bavaria

Olaf


----------



## john mickel (Jan 28, 2009)

*Picture*

Ok - How did you get this small phrag to bloom ? John


----------



## Drorchid (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Olaf,

Great Pictures. We just planted a bunch of those guys out of flasks. I remade this cross as well, and I am glad I did. Now I know what to expect...

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanx for posting Olaf! Now I'm going to have to start collecting green phrags! !!!


----------



## cassie (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, Those are excellant photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ORG (Apr 14, 2010)

Now 14 months after the last flowering period my plant *Phragmipedium Tall Tails* came in flower again.
But this year with 3 flowers































After 4 weeks all flowers are open


























Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Shiva (Apr 14, 2010)

Lots of great pictures Olaf and very beautiful flowers. Thanks for posting. You did a great job. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice tail!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm definitely in love again...


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2010)

Very nice! Looks just like wallisii, just a little darker. How long are the petals?


----------



## ORG (Apr 15, 2010)

The longest petals are 48 cm just now, but they are growing furthermore

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow WEE! Much nicer this go-a-round!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 15, 2010)

:clap::clap:FABULOUS!! :drool: :drool: :drool:
It's about time my get started again - I miss phrags like this!


----------

